# Hello



## pathfinderifh (Jun 27, 2006)

Just came across this forum and found a lot of usefull information already. Look forward to a long visit!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome, and hope you stay


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2006)

Bah Humbug....


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2006)

eh


----------

